# GW modifier - I have not been able to find any information



## solocoder (Jan 26, 2012)

I have not been able to find any information about how to use the GW modifier.  Do we add it to e/m codes as well as procedure codes?  I have charges for an initial hospital visit, a subsequent visit, and an amputation.  Do they all get the GW?


----------



## keevans (Jan 26, 2012)

If the patient is Hospice and you are not the treating physician all of the codes you bill get the GW modifier, we use it in Orthopaedics here and get paid with appending the GW modifier after it denies from Medicare for Hospice pt. Hope this helps


----------

